# Mamp : [Warning] InnoDB



## foufouner1977 (31 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je rencontre un problème avec Mamp 4.2.1 et Mac Os 10.13.2
Lorsque je lance Mamp,la open web page est grisé







et ce ce message dans les logs

```
171231 10:07:39 mysqld_safe Logging to '/Applications/MAMP/logs/mysql_error_log.err'.
171231 10:07:39 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql56
2017-12-31 10:07:39 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
2017-12-31 10:07:39 0 [Note] --secure-file-priv is set to NULL. Operations related to importing and exporting data are disabled
2017-12-31 10:07:39 0 [Note] /Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/mysqld (mysqld 5.6.35) starting as process 1921 ...
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Warning] Setting lower_case_table_names=2 because file system for /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql56/ is case insensitive
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Using atomics to ref count buffer pool pages
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.8
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Using CPU crc32 instructions
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Highest supported file format is Barracuda.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: 128 rollback segment(s) are active.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: Waiting for purge to start
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] InnoDB: 5.6.35 started; log sequence number 1600647
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] RSA private key file not found: /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql56//private_key.pem. Some authentication plugins will not work.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] RSA public key file not found: /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql56//public_key.pem. Some authentication plugins will not work.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] Server hostname (bind-address): '*'; port: 3306
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] IPv6 is available.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note]   - '::' resolves to '::';
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '::'.
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
2017-12-31 10:07:39 1921 [Note] /Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '5.6.35'  socket: '/Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock'  port: 3306  MySQL Community Server (GPL)
2017-12-31 10:07:47 1921 [Warning] InnoDB: Cannot open table mysql/innodb_index_stats from the internal data dictionary of InnoDB though the .frm file for the table exists. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-troubleshooting.html for how you can resolve the problem.
2017-12-31 10:07:47 1921 [Warning] InnoDB: Cannot open table mysql/innodb_table_stats from the internal data dictionary of InnoDB though the .frm file for the table exists. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-troubleshooting.html for how you can resolve the problem.
2017-12-31 10:07:47 1921 [Warning] InnoDB: Cannot open table mysql/slave_master_info from the internal data dictionary of InnoDB though the .frm file for the table exists. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-troubleshooting.html for how you can resolve the problem.
2017-12-31 10:07:47 1921 [Warning] InnoDB: Cannot open table mysql/slave_relay_log_info from the internal data dictionary of InnoDB though the .frm file for the table exists. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-troubleshooting.html for how you can resolve the problem.
2017-12-31 10:07:47 1921 [Warning] InnoDB: Cannot open table mysql/slave_worker_info from the internal data dictionary of InnoDB though the .frm file for the table exists. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-troubleshooting.html for how you can resolve the problem.
```


----------



## rafa226 (26 Janvier 2018)

Salut
Je ne connais pas trop MAMP, mais as tu essayé d'activer le site local et d'installer mysql avec brew ? Ca évite d'installer des applications tierces.
J'ai cette config sur mon ordi et ca marche bien.

Pour activer php, perl, apache et le dossier "Sites" du mac :
https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-12034
nb : le mec parle de php5 à la ligne 176, avec un 10.13.2 "fresh install" c'est une erreur il s'agît en fait de php 7

Pour installer mysql :
https://www.macminivault.com/install-mysql-on-macos-high-sierra/

Bon courage !


----------



## PJG51 (15 Février 2018)

Ok pour l'app tierce qui a ses "inconvénients", mais MAMP doit marcher sans problème.
D'après le snapshot, le serveur Apache n'est pas démarré, d'où le problème.
Peut-être désinstaller complètement MAMP, et le réinstaller ?
Pour info, la dernière version est la 4.4.2…


----------

